# Happy passover



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

For those who celebrate, wishing you a happy, healthy Passover. :hugging: I've got the chicken soup made, the brisket finished, tsimmes made, the 9 egg sponge cake going in, and matzoh balls to make. My DS and DH are still insisting on potato pancakes with the brisket. So I'll let my Catholic husband handle that. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: He's really good at it.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Happy Passover, Sue! And also to anyone else who celebrates!!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy Passover!

Sue, your menu sounds fantastic. Posting it means we're invited to your house for dinner tonight, right? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Happy Passover to everyone!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Happy Passover,we're all going to Sue's house right?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sounds good to me! Sue's house it is!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Happy Passover!!! My Mom always buys us matzo during Passover. As a kid she would make us fried matzo. SO yummy! But your dinner sounds much more amazing. Enjoy!!! xoxoxoxo


----------



## afine (Feb 25, 2011)

I just made chocolate matzoh butter crunch, sooo good and so easy. It's so tasty I make it even when it isn't passover! Spencer can't have a taste because of the chocolate, so he's waiting for the soup carrots =] 

Here's the recipe:

melt 2 sticks of butter with 1 cup of brown sugar
once of it comes to a boil cook another 3 minutes
pour toffee over 6 sheets of matzoh on a foil lined cookie sheet
bake at 350 for 15 minutes
remove from oven and sprinkle 1 cup of chocolate chips on top
when the chocolate melts spread across toffee with a knife
break apart into uneven bite size pieces
chill in fridge until ready to eat!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

afine said:


> I just made chocolate matzoh butter crunch, sooo good and so easy. It's so tasty I make it even when it isn't passover! Spencer can't have a taste because of the chocolate, so he's waiting for the soup carrots =]
> 
> Here's the recipe:
> 
> ...


 
OMG that sound fantastic, but I don't think I'll have time to make it before tonight's dinner. Oh well, I guess's it's Sue's house tonight.

Happy Passover to everyone.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Happy Passover to all. Sue, I love tsimmes and would be happy to eat the leftovers. Where's the chopped liver and what time did you want me to come for dinner?


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

I will be going to the Chabad Dinner tonight, I hope to find the AFIKOMEN and get a prize


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:thumbsup: Susan Happy Passover.. sounds wonderful. Just yesterday I watched a wonderful show on Public Television about a family of sisters where all the relatives gathered for Passover. It was fabulous to watch all the cooking, tasting and visiting. What a family reunion every year around Passover. :wub: One young lady said when she told her friends she would going to see her cousins.. that her friends would ask how many cousins do you have? She answered around 300 because this reunion was so big that 1st, 2nd and 3rd cousins would be invited to come. I enjoyed every minute of these elderly sisters loving bickering over how the food should be prepared.. etc.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Happy Passover Sue and to all who celebrate it!!!
Your menu sounds yummy :thumbsup:. There is nothing like NY potato pancakes from a good Jewish Deli.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Happy Passover everyone.I have made that chocolate toffee matzoh recipe other years,it is good. Forgot about it till afine posted it.Hmmmm I'll have to try to make it for the family sedar on Sat.:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Are you kidding me??? We got invited to Sue's for dinner....now that we just got back from dinner....

Can we come for left overs tomorrow night? (I'm stuffed to eat again tonight)


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Happy Passover to all!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Happy Passover, Sue! And, to all of our other SM family members who celebrate Passover. 

Sue, your dinner sounds yummy. I am open to some of your left-overs. :yes:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OH NO!!! I was so busy today (unfortunately with a lot of last minute script revisions :smilie_tischkante that I didn't get to check my own thread and give all of you my address for dinner :innocent:...and now it's all gone.:blush: If I only knew I could have set a few more places at the table. 
We had a wonderful dinner -- went with a Concise haggadeh (the book you follow for the rituals of Passover) which I refer to as Passover Cliff Notes.  By the time everyone made it here with NYC traffic we were all starved so brevity was in order. We're really not all that religious so I figured we got some of it right. The food worked out really well and we had lots of laughs.
I love that recipe for toffee matzoh. I'll have to see if I can try to make it though after tonight's dinner I feel like I need to start dieting tomorrow morning! :w00t:
Hope everyone else had a loving, meaningful holiday and thanks for all the wishes...and wishes for leftovers, I guess. We were blessed to be with family and good friends.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Happy Passover, Sue and all! I just got back from dinner. Our haggadehs were from the Stone Age...but the dinner was awesome. Now, back to my diet!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Concise haggadeh (the book you follow for the rituals of Passover) which I refer to as Passover Cliff Notes. 

That's is so funny,I love it:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> Concise haggadeh (the book you follow for the rituals of Passover) which I refer to as Passover Cliff Notes.
> 
> That's is so funny,I love it:HistericalSmiley:


Yup Michelle. We cheated. Did the short version but indeed there is a Haggadeh called The Concise Haggadeh. That's vs. what I call the laboriously, endless, yes Linda, stone age Haggadeh. There was actually an e-mail years ago that had a Passover Seder in 2 minutes. You'd whip right thru everything. It was very funny but of course we'd never do that. :innocent:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Happy Passover to all that are celebrating this holiday.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Yup Michelle. We cheated. Did the short version but indeed there is a Haggadeh called The Concise Haggadeh. That's vs. what I call the laboriously, endless, yes Linda, stone age Haggadeh. There was actually an e-mail years ago that had a Passover Seder in 2 minutes. You'd whip right thru everything. It was very funny but of course we'd never do that. :innocent:


 
Passover Seder in 2 minutes....is that the Evelyn Woodhead speed Seder course? I guess it's for those who are so busy :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Happy Passover to everyone who celebrates!!!!
All those deserts Susan..are gone!!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Happy Passover one and all.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

*The Two-Minute Haggadah*

*A Passover service for the impatient.*

*I found it,hillarious...:HistericalSmiley:*


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy Passover to all who celebrate!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Speaking of a concise Haggadeh...here's a 2+ minute modern day telling called Google Exodus:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

This was the one I found...

*The Two-Minute Haggadah*

*A Passover service for the impatient.*


Opening prayers:


Thanks, God, for creating wine. (Drink wine.)​ 
Thanks for creating produce. (Eat parsley.)
Overview: Once we were slaves in Egypt. Now we're free. That's why we're doing this. 
Four questions:
1. What's up with the matzoh?
2. What's the deal with horseradish?
3. What's with the dipping of the herbs?
4. What's this whole slouching at the table business? 
Answers:
1. When we left Egypt, we were in a hurry. There was no time for making decent bread.
2. Life was bitter, like horseradish.
3. It's called symbolism.
4. Free people get to slouch. 

A funny story: Once, these five rabbis talked all night, then it was morning. (_Heat soup now._)
The four kinds of children and how to deal with them:
Wise child—explain Passover.
Simple child—explain Passover slowly.
Silent child—explain Passover loudly. 
Wicked child—browbeat in front of the relatives.

Speaking of children: We hid some matzoh. Whoever finds it gets five bucks.
The story of Passover: It's a long time ago. We're slaves in Egypt. Pharaoh is a nightmare. We cry out for help. God brings plagues upon the Egyptians. We escape, bake some matzoh. God parts the Red Sea. We make it through; the Egyptians aren't so lucky. We wander 40 years in the desert, eat manna, get the Torah, wind up in Israel, get a new temple, enjoy several years without being persecuted again. (_Let brisket cool now._)
Advertisement


The 10 Plagues: Blood, Frogs, Lice—you name it.
The singing of "Dayenu":
If God had gotten us out of Egypt and not punished our enemies, it would've been enough. If he'd punished our enemies and not parted the Red Sea, it would've been enough. 
If he'd parted the Red Sea—(_Remove gefilte fish from refrigerator now._)
Eat matzoh. Drink more wine. Slouch.
Thanks again, God, for everything. 
*SERVE MEAL.*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Moxie'smom said:


> Happy Passover to everyone who celebrates!!!!
> All those deserts Susan..are gone!!!!


Gee, what a shock Leslie. I don't know how you weren't ransacked to get them BEFORE the holiday. They looked so good.



angelgirl599 said:


> Speaking of a concise Haggadeh...here's a 2+ minute modern day telling called Google Exodus:
> 
> YouTube - Google Exodus


OMG - Diana - I never saw that. what a riot!! Thanks.


michellerobison said:


> This was the one I found...
> 
> *The Two-Minute Haggadah*
> 
> ...


Michelle - that's the one I had. It was actually printed up and folded inside one of the Haggadah's I had. I guess sort of a "fail safe." LOL


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I have seen that Google sedar.Tooo funny!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy Passover to everybody, who's celebrating!

Sue, your dinner sounds very delish! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

wishing a Happy Passover to all who celebrate!


----------

